# Book Reviews by Bane of Kings



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, here we go. Like Lord of the Night's thread, I'm going to be archiving a load of reviews here, Black Library or otherwise, so people can comment on them and or see them. They're linked to _The Founding Fields_ website, which can be found here. 

So, let's start off with my two latest ones, the links which can also be found in my sig:

Batman: Year One by Frank Miller and illustrated by David Mazzucchelli, whilst coloured by Richmond Lewis. Published by DC. 

*“A fascinating look into the origins of the Caped Crusader. Wonderfully illustrated and with an amazing story to boot, any Batman fan will love Batman: Year One.”*

Architect of Fate by Sarah Cawkwell, Darius Hinks, Ben Counter and John French, Published by Black Library and edited by Christian Dunn.

*“A top of the range anthology containing some awesome novellas. A collection that truly raises the standard of themed anthologies, and one that is not to be missed by any Warhammer 40k fan."*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

BZRK by Michael Grant, A young adult novel published by Egmont Books.

*“Page-turning, enthralling, surprising and enjoyable, BZRK is everything a young adult novel should be. Another strong novel from Michael Grant.”*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This time I review the awesome, post-apocalyptic zombie novel entitled The Reapers Are the Angels, written by Alden Bell and published by Tor Books, which (this edition) was published in September 2011.

*“A horrifying, spectacular, well crafted and emotional tale that should not be missed. Zombie fans will love this.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

New post by me, in which I review the first novel in the popular Darth Bane Trilogy, Path of Destruction, written by Drew Karpyshyn and published by Del Ray Books in the USA, and Arrow in the UK


*“A fantastic Star Wars novel that is not to be missed by any fan – Path of Destruction explores the origins of the Sith and creates a truly chilling anti-hero that will go down as one of the greatest Sith Lords ever.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Another, non-black library post by me in which I review the mighty graphic novel Watchmen, written by Alan Moore, with illustrations from Dave Gibbons, coloured by John Higgins and edited by Len Wein. 

*“An epic superhero graphic novel that is not to be missed, and has something to offer for everyone, veteran graphic novel readers and newcomers alike. It’ll be really hard to top Watchmen.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

My first advance review in a while, where I write an Advance Review of The Hammer and the Blade, published by Angry Robot Books in the UK and the US, and is released worldwide in July 2012, and written by the New York Times Bestselling author Paul S. Kemp.

_*“An awesome fantasy novel shows that Kemp can work his magic in almost any setting, be it in a galaxy far far away, the Warhammer World or in his own creation. A rollercoaster ride that is not to be missed.”*_ ~ The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Another review, this time of the thrilling, urban fantasy novel Zoo City, published worldwide by Angry Robot and written by Lauren Beukes.

*“A wonderful ride, entertaining and unputdownable. You won’t want to miss this.” * ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Still non-Black Library, with my review of the first book in the Eagle series, an historical fiction epic entitled Under the Eagle - written by Simon Scarrow, published by Headline.

*“A gritty, realistic, page-turning experience that will lead the reader wanting more.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I continue my quest to read as many historical fiction novels as possible with The Yard, written by Alex Grecian, set in Victorian England and published by Penguin Books

*"Entertaining, creative look at life after Jack the Ripper – fans of Victorian England-set novels will love The Yard despite a few historical inaccuracies."* ~ The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

My latest review is of of the second novel in Lee Child’s Jack Reacher series, Die Trying, published by Bantam Books.

*“An unputdownable, page-turning thriller that is much more entertaining than Child’s first Jack Reacher novel.”* ~ The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

A new review, this time of the thrilling historical fiction novel Hereward, written by James Wilde and published by Bantam Books.

*“A wonderful, bloody, gory, page-turning and epic journey that sees James Wilde soar to the top of my list of historical fiction authors that I want to read more of. Unmissable.” * ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the second book in the epic Mistborn series, published by Gollancz, written by Brandon Sanderson and titled The Well of Ascension, published by Gollancz in the UK.

*“A wonderful, richly crafted read that sees Sanderson keep up there with the likes of GRRM and Tolkien. Jaw-dropping, enjoyable and amazing. A must buy.”* ~The Founding Fields

Note, this is the second book in the Mistborn series, and there are huge, unavoidable spoilers for the outcome of the first novel, The Final Empire, so I suggest you read that book first if you haven’t already. If you have already read The Final Empire or don’t care about spoilers, then feel free to continue.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review Nightfall, written by Stephen Leather, published by Hodder and Stoughton Books in the UK.

*“A creepy, bloody tale that will keep you up all night.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I write an advanced review of Angel of Fire, the first novel in the Macharian Crusade Trilogy, written by William King, set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe and published by Black Library.

http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/0...-fire-william-king-advance-review-bane-kings/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

More historical fiction this time, with Spartacus: The Gladiator, the first novel in the Spartacus Duology by Ben Kane, published by Arrow Books and set in Ancient Rome era. 


*“Gritty, dark, action-packed, Kane drags the reader in and keeps them hooked until the very end.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This time, I write a review of the 2012 David Gemmell Morningstar award winning novel, The Heir of Night, by Helen Lowe, published by Orbit Books.

*“A strong opener to a series that I will certainly be reading more of despite its flaws.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review another graphic novel/comic, The Man Who Laughs (with Made of Wood), written by Ed Brubaker, illustrated by Doug Mahnke and Patrick Zircher and published by DC. 

*“The Man Who Laughs is really a comic of two halves, and both separate stories manage to be entertaining, but whilst the first story that knocks it out of the park, the second suffers.“* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the breathtaking final installment in the Riryia Revelations series by Michael J. Sullivan, which collects the novels Wintertide and Percepliquis, and is titled Heir of Novron. This omnibus is published by Orbit Books, but all of the Riryia novels were self published individually first. This Omnibus was released in January 2012.

*“A wonderful, spectacular conclusion to a series which has seen Sullivan launch into competition with the likes of Brandon Sanderson and Joe Abercrombie. Strong characters, strong plot, strong pretty much everything - Heir of Novron and the Riryia series are novels that any true fantasy fan should read.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I write an advanced review of Seven Wonders by Adam Christopher, published by Angry Robot books and released in August 2012 in the US, and September for the UK. 

*“An awesome novel that is one of my favourites so far this year. For those who thought that Christopher’s Empire State would be the best of his novels, then think again - Seven Wonders is much better. Reads like a superhero comic book in novel form. Unmissable.*” ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Me and Lord of the Night write a dual review of Fear to Tread by James Swallow.

*"An epic tale that’s just what Blood Angels fans were waiting for. Explosive stuff.*” ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the Civil War graphic novel, which contains work by Mark Millar, Steve McNiven, Dexter Vines and Morry Hollowell. Published by Marvel comics, this is a 2006-2007 crossover that includes elements of the New Avengers, Spiderman, Fantastic Four and the X-Men.

“*Some great artwork and thrilling action scenes, Civil War is a great starting point for anyone who’s looking to read comics after seeing the Avengers movie despite a few flaws that it has.” *~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I write a review of The House of Rumour, an interesting and unusual novel published by Sceptre, and written by Jake Arnott. This novel was released on July 5 2012.

*“An interesting novel that takes a while to understand what’s happening, but is full of good, creative ideas and as far as I’m aware, is pretty original.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I write a book review of The Emperor’s Gift by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, his first Grey Knight novel, published by Black Library and set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


*“Dembski-Bowden continues to impress. A fantastic storyline that sheds light on the First War for Armageddon and its aftermath. His best non-Chaos Space Marine novel yet.” * ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the standalone graphic novel The Long Halloween, set in Gotham City and published by DC Comics. This graphic novel was written by Jeph Leob, Illustrated by Tim Sale and coloured by Gregory Wright, this is a Batman comic that you will not want to miss. The Long Halloween was first released as a collection on November 1 1999, and provides a huge inspiration for Christopher Nolan’s The Dark Knight movie.


*“An epic tale of tragic events, fantastic artwork and a great storyline makes The Long Halloween arguably the best Batman graphic novel that I’ve read so far.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the first novel in the Bryant and May series by Christopher Fowler, published by Bantam Books. It’s a crime novel that was first released in 1994, and is entitled Full Dark House.

*“An enjoyable crime novel, with an interesting setting of London during World War Two, Full Dark House is a novel that historical crime fans will find engaging, if flawed.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the eleventh novel in Black Library’s multi-author Space Marine Battles series, Wrath of Iron, written by Chris Wraight and set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe. The latest novel in the series features the Iron Hands Chapter and details the Purging of Contqual. 

*“If you’re looking for a reason why you shouldn’t cross the Iron Hands Chapter, Wrath of Iron provides that reason. Action-packed, bloody, gory and page-turning, Chris Wraight shows that he is making himself a Black Library author to watch out for.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I review the novelization of Christopher Nolan’s final Batman movie: The Dark Knight Rises, adapted by Greg Cox and published by Titan Books.

*“An epic story, some amazing set-pieces and moves at a spectacularly fast pace, the novel may not be as good as the film but it’s something that shouldn’t be overlooked.” *~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I write a review of Brandon Sanderson’s epic fantasy debut novel, Elantris, with the edition used for this review published by Gollancz in the UK.

*“An enthralling, captivating novel, with wonderful world building and an action-packed plot, Elantris is a novel that fantasy fans should love, despite the flaws.”* ~The Founding Fields


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, it's been a while since I posted a link to this thread. Here's my thoughts (along with fellow TFF reviewer Bellarius) on _Vulkan Lives_, the latest Horus Heresy novel by Nick Kyme: http://thefoundingfields.com/2013/0...e-advance-dual-review-bane-of-kingsbellarius/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Myself and Bellarius Cover _Scars_ Episode 1 by Chris Wraight: http://thefoundingfields.com/2013/0...s-wraight-dual-review-bellariusbane-of-kings/.


----------

